# Makeup DOES grow on trees!



## pinkmilk (Aug 24, 2005)

September 13, 2005:
Updated... added new stuff and im showin ya gals how messy my makeup case is!

To see what the newest stuff is, check out http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...460#post274460







Continuing to grow!






Blushies!






Caboodles case.... Theres even stuff in the lid in the back!







My MAC brushes!

Wow I must say... i think im totally obsessed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




August 23, 2005:
Ha! Im finally posting my pictures up cause I finally found the time to do so...

This collection is gonna continue to grow!!!































The sample jars have Oil Control Lotion in it and some MAC bronzing stuff i got from an MA that did my makeup for a car show.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 24, 2005)

Very very nice! I love your choice of colours.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow looking at your collection makes me wanna buy hepcat and chrome yellow.  I wish my collection was as big as yours!  Too bad there isn't a pro store in Washington.


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_Wow looking at your collection makes me wanna buy hepcat and chrome yellow. I wish my collection was as big as yours! Too bad there isn't a pro store in Washington._

 
yea those two totally stick out!

I got most actually all but the new stuff that i posted in the Mac chat hauls thread... at normal counters or at a MAC standing store... a lot of the palettes i just depotted my self and took the empties for b2m and got lippies!


sorry... aahaha i wrote Pro standing store... i meant MAC standing stores


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

you have a fantastic collection there- i aboslutley love the variety of colours you got there in your e/s collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for clearly labelling the colours for us!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Great selection of colours!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_you have a fantastic collection there- i aboslutley love the variety of colours you got there in your e/s collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for clearly labelling the colours for us!_

 
Thanks! It was no problem!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 24, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## justchar (Aug 27, 2005)

i wish i had even half as much as you!! great collection.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 28, 2005)

that's a REALLY good selection!!!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_that's a REALLY good selection!!!!_

 
thanks!


----------



## misswilliam (Aug 29, 2005)

gorgeous! i wish everyone labelled their stash so clearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your photos are fab


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misswilliam* 
_gorgeous! i wish everyone labelled their stash so clearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your photos are fab_

 
THanks! I love to be organized... AND it helps other people out too!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 13, 2005)

Updated Sept 13 2005


----------



## pinkmilk (Jan 5, 2006)

*Continuing to grow!!! *pics**

old thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28576

heres my collection now:

My mess












Purple palette: 
Sketch, trax, UD Grifter, Coppering, Orange
Hepcat, Shale, Sushi Flower, D'bohemia, Soft brown
Stars n' rockets, plum, rose, paradisco, arena

Green Palette:
bitter, aquadisiac, [empty], deep truth, anti-establishment
lucky green, humid, blue absinthe, contrast, knight divine
sprout, steamy, freshwater, club, carbon

Brown palette:
Rummy, tempting, Honesty, Phloof!, Oceanique
Mulch, woodwinked, [empty], shroom, jasmine
Bronze, [empty], Retrospeck, Goldbit, Chrome yellow


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 5, 2006)

wow ur collection grew quite a bit!! haha. what happened to ur peachstock l/s? did u use it all? i just got mine at CCS and i love it! its my new HG nude l/s lol.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 5, 2006)

oh yeah ps i like what u did to the brushes w/ the stickers. cute idea!


----------



## pinkmilk (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_wow ur collection grew quite a bit!! haha. what happened to ur peachstock l/s? did u use it all? i just got mine at CCS and i love it! its my new HG nude l/s lol._

 
It was too light on me and it made my lips hella flaky... so i returned it.


----------



## irmati (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## user4 (Jan 5, 2006)

nice collection u got there... i need pics of my itty bitty collection!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice collection, what number brush is the one under the second brush with a blue star on it? (3rd from the bottom)


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 6, 2006)

bagatelle and steamy look lush! You have a great collection!


----------



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

So you are the reason my makeup tree is out of makeup! Now I have to wait until spring for new stuff! :roll:


----------



## user2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Question and don't punch me OK?
Which Diana brush is this? Looks like a 217SE to me but I thought there were 3 1xx and 1 2xx brushes in the collection! And the 2xx is the 239SE for sure which I have!


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 7, 2006)

how do u like miss bunny?is it pretty on


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 9, 2006)

what a nice collection


----------



## NJDes (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice collection you have there. And I'm sure it will only get better.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 12, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 19, 2006)

I just got Spring Bean and im sooo in love with it!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 21, 2006)

That's so much fun...I love your first pic!  I've got that same clear tackle box, but it doesn't hold nearly half my collection anymore...yours neither is see ;-)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Love your collection.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Girlie Your Collection Is Fantastic!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Ace collection! Is Slave to Love a powder or cream blush? Guess I should check that out myself.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Luna Selene (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! I would love to experiment with your makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a lovely collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

Awesome collection girl!  I need a pro store near me


----------



## x music is love (Mar 13, 2006)

i love your second pallete


----------

